# ...that she had cheated on him, had she not told me herself



## TunS

Hallo allerseits!

Wie kommt Sie der folgende Satz? 

_'Ich würde nie geglaubt haben, daß sie hätte ihn betrogen, würde sie selbst  mir nicht gesagt haben.'

'I would never have believed that she had cheated on him, had she not told me herself._'

Vielleicht dieser Satz ist zu kompliziert für mich. 

Danke schön. 

P.S. Können sie auf einfach Deutsch antworten bitte!


----------



## HON_Redakteur

TunS said:


> Wie kommt Sie der folgende Satz?


"Wie kommt Ihnen der folgende Satz vor?"



TunS said:


> _Ich würde nie geglaubt haben, daß sie hätte ihn betrogen, würde sie selbst mir nicht gesagt haben._


 
Hi, TunS:

Der deutsche Satz kommt mir verstümmelt vor!

Die Wortreihenfolge im ersten Nebensatz ist verkehrt, und müßte vielmehr lauten: "...daß sie ihn betrogen hätte..."

Im Hauptsatz und im zweiten Nebensatz ist die Konjunktivbildung von "haben" mit "würde" im Österreichischen und Bayerischen gängig, aber nicht im Hochdeutschen.

Kurzum, der Satz sollte lauten: "Ich hätte nie geglaubt, daß sie ihn betrogen hätte, hätte sie selbst es mir nicht gesagt."

_"I would never have believed that she had cheated on him if she hadn't told me herself."_

Best,


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> Kurzum, der Satz sollte lauten: "Ich hätte nie geglaubt, daß sie ihn betrogen hätte, hätte sie selbst es mir nicht gesagt."



Fast. Bei betrogen braucht man keinen Konjunktiv. Sie hat ihn ja wirklich betrogen. Einfacher kann man den Satz übrigens so formulieren:

Wenn sie es mir nicht selbst gesagt hätte, hätte ich nie geglaubt, dass sie ihn betrogen hat.

oder etwas einfacher

Ich hätte nie geblaubt, dass sie ihn betrogen hat. Aber sie hat es mir selbst gesagt.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Derselbe said:


> Fast. Bei betrogen braucht man keinen Konjunktiv. Sie hat ihn ja wirklich betrogen.


 
Hi, Derselbe:

Falsch. Es gibt keine definitive "Liste" von Verben, die (etwa aufgrund ihrer Bedeutung) "keinen Konjunktiv" brauchen. Die Grammatik schreibt hier den Konjunktiv vor bzw. läßt ihn zu - unabhängig von der jeweiligen Bedeutung des Verbs.

Im übrigen wissen wir nicht, in welcher gramm. Zeit "sie" im O-Ton gesprochen hatte - daher wissen wir nicht, ob sie ihn tatsächlich betrogen *hat* oder aber nur betrogen *hätte*. Möglicherweise hat sie wortwörtlich gesagt "Ich hätte ihn betrogen!"

Gruß


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> Falsch. Es gibt keine definitive "Liste" von Verben, die (etwa aufgrund ihrer Bedeutung) "keinen Konjunktiv" brauchen. Die Grammatik schreibt hier den Konjunktiv vor bzw. läßt ihn zu - unabhängig von der jeweiligen Bedeutung des Verbs.



Vielleicht hast du mich hier falsch verstanden. Mit der Bedeutung von betrügen hat das natürlich nichts zu tun. Falsch ist der Konjunktiv trotzdem, solange nicht der höchst unwahrscheinliche Fall gemeint ist, dass sie ursprünglich "Ich hätte ihn betrogen" gesagt hatte. Wenn das ihr Ausgangsstatement war, wäre er natürlich zu übernehmen. Dieses Szenario ist aber so unwahrscheinlich, dass ich drei Mal drüber nachdenken musste. Im Übrigen würde ich dann im Englischen auch "I would never have though that she _would have_ cheated on him" erwarten.

Man sollte immer vom Naheliegenden ausgehen und solange der Satz keine weiteren Informationen enthält, impliziert er einen Realis bei betrügen. Man muss davon ausgehen, dass sie ursprünglich "I cheated on him" gesagt hat. Und in diesem Fall ist der Konjunktiv im Deutschen falsch.


----------



## Frank78

HON_Redakteur said:


> Kurzum, der Satz sollte lauten: "Ich hätte nie geglaubt, daß sie ihn betrogen hätte, hätte sie selbst es mir nicht gesagt."



Mir kommt das auch Spanisch vor.  Es fällt mir gerade keine Situation/Zeit ein in der dieser Satz passen würde.

"Ich hätte nie geglaubt, daß sie ihn *betrügen würde*, hätte sie  es mir nicht selbst gesagt." (she is capable of cheating on him)

"Ich hätte nie geglaubt, daß sie ihn *betrügt*, hätte sie  es mir nicht selbst gesagt." (she is cheating on him)

"Ich hätte nie geglaubt, daß sie ihn *betrogen hat*, hätte sie  es mir nicht selbst gesagt." (she cheated on him)


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Derselbe:

Der Konjunktiv (II) ist hier richtig.

Es wird nämlich _*nicht*_ zitiert (d.h.: Indirekte Rede => Konjunktiv I).

Hier ist vielmehr von etwas die Rede, das zum gedachten Zeitpunkt (in der Vergangenheit) noch nicht eingetreten war (somit _*Irrealis*_ => Konjunktiv II). Der Sprecher versetzt sich nämlich in die Vergangenheit, und berichtet jetzt darüber, was er zu dem verg. Zeitpunkt dachte (bzw. gedacht hätte).

Was halten Sie übrigens von den folgenden Sätzen?

"Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß der Blitz hier einschlägt, wenn ich die verkohlte Fahnenstange nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte."

"Ich hätte nie geglaubt, daß er so sterben würde (nämlich an autoerotischer Erstickung), wenn ich die Aufnahmen des Gerichtsmediziners nicht selbst gesehen hätte!"

In beiden Fällen ist von wirklichen Geschehnissen die Rede: Der Blitz *hat* ja eingeschlagen! Er _*ist*_ ja an autoerotischer Erstickung gestorben! Und dennoch ist Konj. II vorgeschrieben, denn zum _*gedachten*_ Zeitpunkt (vor den Geschehnissen) waren das ja nur _*hypothetische*_ Ereignisse.

Gruß


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Das ist mir alles zu theoretisch. Ich denke, eine "natürliche" Formulierung wäre:

"Ich hätte nie geglaubt, dass sie ihn betrügt, wenn sie es mir nicht selbst gesagt hätte."


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> In beiden Fällen ist von wirklichen Geschehnissen die Rede: Der Blitz *hat* ja eingeschlagen! Er _*ist*_ ja an autoerotischer Erstickung gestorben! Und dennoch ist Konj. II vorgeschrieben



Dann stellt sich die Frage, wieso du in keinem deiner Beispiele den Konj. II benutzt hast. 'einschlägt' steht bei dir einfach im Indikativ und 'sterben würde' ist ein Konditional, das hier dazu gebraucht wird, um den Zukunftsbezug auszudrücken. Das könntest du übrigens bei dem betrügen-Satz auch machen:

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sie ihn betrügen würde, ... 

Deine zwei Sätze mit Konj. II würden lauten:
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Blitz hier eingeschlagen hätte
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass er so gestorben wäre
Ebenso:
Ich hätte nie gedachte, dass sie ihn betrogen hätte 

All diese Sätze sind falsch, wenn die Ereignisse tatsächlich eingetreten sind und nur denkbar, wenn der Blitz nicht eingeschlagen hat, er nicht gestorben ist und sie ihn nicht betrogen hat.

Deine Argumentation mit der indirekten Rede, kann ich nachvollziehen. Sie überzeugt aber letzendlich nicht. Zum einen steht in der indirekten Rede Konj. I und nicht Konj. II, zum anderen folgen indirekte Reden, die mit dass-Sätzen konstruiert werden, abweichenden Regeln. 
Mein Hauptargument aber ist, dass du dich bei der indirekten Rede nicht formalistisch an Signalwörtern wie 'denken' festklammern darfst. Es ist immer zu überprüfen, ob im Einzelfall tatsächlich eine indirekte Rede gemeint ist. Und hier ist es offensichtlich keine.


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> Hier ist vielmehr von etwas die Rede, das zum gedachten Zeitpunkt (in der Vergangenheit) noch nicht eingetreten war (somit _*Irrealis*_ => Konjunktiv II).



Ich glaube, dieser Satz liefert die Erklärung für dein Problem. Es ist genau, wie du sagst: Die Situation wird aus der Perspektive der Vergangenheit geschildert, zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem noch nicht klar ist, ob das Ereignis eintritt oder nicht. Das ist aber, anders als du schreibst, gerade kein Fall des Irrealis! Was du schreibst würde einem _Irrealis der Zukunft_ gleichkommen und den gibt es im Deutschen nicht.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Derselbe:

Ich nehme lieber getrennt zu Deinen Anmerkungen Stellung.

>>Dann stellt sich die Frage, wieso du in keinem deiner Beispiele den Konj. II benutzt hast. 'einschlägt' steht bei dir einfach im Indikativ und 'sterben würde' ist ein Konditional, das hier dazu gebraucht wird, um den Zukunftsbezug auszudrücken. Das könntest du übrigens bei dem betrügen-Satz auch machen.<<

Im ersten Satz habe ich den Indikativ verwendet (obwohl formell die Konstruktion Konj. II verlangt), weil in natürlicher Sprache das häufig verwendet wird, nämlich auch als eine Art "absolute Zeit", um etwas zu beschreiben, was überhaupt nicht eingetreten ist. Der Satz wäre also auch dann "gut", wenn der Blitz überhaupt nicht eingeschlagen hätte! Genauer gesagt: "Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß der Blitz hier einschlägt... Und zum Glück hat er ja auch NICHT hier eingeschlagen."

Im zweiten Satz habe ich aber - anders als Du behauptet hast - doch Konj. II verwendet" "sterben würde" UND "stürbe" sind beide mögliche Formen des Konj. II.

>>Ich glaube, dieser Satz liefert die Erklärung für dein Problem. Es ist genau, wie du sagst: Die Situation wird aus der Perspektive der Vergangenheit geschildert, zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem noch nicht klar ist, ob das Ereignis eintritt oder nicht. Das ist aber, anders als du schreibst, gerade kein Fall des Irrealis! Was du schreibst würde einem _Irrealis der Zukunft_ gleichkommen und den gibt es im Deutschen nicht.<<

Aber den Modus des Konjunktivums gibt es doch in allen drei Zeitstufen!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konjunktiv

>>Im Deutschen gibt es zwei Arten des Konjunktivs: den Konjunktiv I und den Konjunktiv II, die jeweils in die Zeitstufen der Gegenwart, der Vergangenheit und der Zukunft untergliedert sind. Der Konjunktiv I findet seine Hauptverwendung in der indirekten Rede. Der Konjunktiv II wird häufig in Konditionalsätzen genutzt.
In manchen Funktionsarten kann in der korrekten deutschen Standardsprache statt eines Konjunktivs auch der Indikativ verwendet werden.<<

Ich behaupte, daß meine Beispielsätze diese Prinzipien gut wiedergeben!

Gruß


----------



## Derselbe

Dein Deutsch ist im Allgemeinen sicher ganz ausgezeichnet, aber zu fast allen Statements in diesem Thread muss man einfach sagen, du irrst dich.

Ich möchte abschließend nur einige herausgreifen:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß der Blitz hier einschlägt... Und zum Glück hat er ja auch NICHT hier eingeschlagen


Nein. Der Konjunktiv im Hauptsatz impliziert, dass der Blitz eingeschlagen ist. Gerade deshalb haben wir im Deutschen einen Konjunktiv. Wenn du das leugnest, hat der Konjunktiv keinen Sinn mehr und wir können ihn abschaffen.

Konsequenterweise müsstest du auch mit diesem Satz einverstanden sein:
"Wenn ich mehr Geld hätte, würde ich ein Auto kaufen. Und zum Glück habe ich mehr Geld."



> Aber den Modus des Konjunktivums gibt es doch in allen drei Zeitstufen!


Das liegt daran, dass von vielen nicht sauber zwischen Konjunktiv und Irrealis differenziert wird. Diese Worte werden oft Synonym verwendet, was nicht hilfreich ist.



> Im ersten Satz habe ich den Indikativ verwendet (obwohl formell die Konstruktion Konj. II verlangt)


Es macht keinen Sinn, wenn wir uns jetzt in eine Nein-Doch Debatte stützen. Deshalb bitte ich dich, eine Quelle für diese Behauptung anzugeben, wenn du dir so sicher bist. Dann lasse ich mich gerne überzeugen. 
Bis dahin bleibe ich auf meinem Standpunkt, der übrigens von allen Muttersprachlern hier bislang geteilt wurde, was vllt kein Beweis, so aber doch eins starkes Indiz ist:
Der Satz 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Blitz hier eingeschlagen hätte.
ist falsch.

Eine ergänzende Frage:
Bist du auch der Meinung, dass hier Konjunktiv stehen müsse:

Ich denke, Peter ist in der Uni.
Ich denke, Peter sei in der Uni.

PS: Nur dass wir uns richtig verstehen. Deine Argumente sind alle sehr sinnvoll und durchdacht, auch wenn ich nicht deiner Meinung bin.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hallo, Derselbe:

Natürlich möchte auch ich mit Dir keine bloße Nein-Doch-Debatte führen. Im übrigen formuliere ich meine Behauptungen deshalb so scharf, nicht weil ich polemisch oder verletzend sein möchte (oder von mir selbst so sehr überzeugt wäre), sondern weil sich wishy-washy-Behauptungen nicht falsifizieren (d.h. widerlegen) lassen. Ich hoffe auf Dein Verständnis!

Bezüglich Quellen: Der bereits von mir zitierte Wikipedia-Artikel unterstützt doch meinen Standpunkt, zumindest in einigen Punkten (der Modus des Konj. in 3 Zeitstufen zulässig; Verwendung des Indikativs in manchen Funktionen usw.), meinst Du nicht?

Bezüglich meiner Kompetenz (was ein sehr legitimer Punkt von Dir ist!): Ich gebe unumwunden zu, daß ich bei der Generierung von dt. Sätzen mitunter wie der mechanische Übersetzer in dem "Chinesischen Raum"-Gedankenexperiment vorgehe. Ich möchte nämlich Regeln formulieren, die von den Bedeutungen der Wörter und von der "real-world"-Plausibilität der Aussagen unabhängig sind. Vielleicht sollten wir deshalb sogar Symbole anstatt Verben verwenden!

Ansonsten werde ich Deine letzten Einwände bzw. Behauptungen noch gründlich in Betracht ziehen müssen, bevor ich mich wieder äußere.

Gruß


----------



## TunS

Guten Tag und vielen Dank Allen!

Ich habe lange gebraucht, alle euer Antworten zu lesen o), aber denke ich, das dritt Satz des Frank ist, was ich suchte. 
(It took me ages to read all your answers, but I think Frank's third sentence is what I was lookin for.)



Frank78 said:


> "Ich hätte nie geglaubt, daß sie ihn *betrogen hat*, hätte sie  es mir nicht selbst gesagt." (she cheated on him)



Ich bin so dumm, I just realised that I worte '_daß sie hätte ihn betrogen_' instead of '_daß sie hatte ihn betrogen_'! Although apparently still wrong, I didn't intend to use the _Konjunktiv_! 



HON_Redakteur said:


> Der deutsche Satz kommt mir verstümmelt vor!



I have yet to comprehend the complexity of German syntax! 

Phew, I was breaking a sweat trying to read all that German; it would seem more work is in order.


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> Bezüglich Quellen: Der bereits von mir zitierte Wikipedia-Artikel unterstützt doch meinen Standpunkt, zumindest in einigen Punkten (der Modus des Konj. in 3 Zeitstufen zulässig; Verwendung des Indikativs in manchen Funktionen usw.), meinst Du nicht?


Naja, er belegt, dass es die Formen "er hätte betrogen" und "er würde betrügen" gibt. Ob man sie nun Konjunktiv Futur oder sowas nennen sollte, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Rein morphologisch ist das zweite der Konjunktiv II von werden und der Infinitiv von betrügen. Aber wie man das nun nennt, ist letzendlich egal. Das die Formen existieren hat ja nie jemand bestritten. Damit ist aber noch nicht gesagt, dass sie auch in der konkreten Situation hier passen.



> Ich gebe unumwunden zu, daß ich bei der Generierung von dt. Sätzen mitunter wie der mechanische Übersetzer in dem "Chinesischen Raum"-Gedankenexperiment vorgehe. Ich möchte nämlich Regeln formulieren, die von den Bedeutungen der Wörter und von der "real-world"-Plausibilität der Aussagen unabhängig sind. Vielleicht sollten wir deshalb sogar Symbole anstatt Verben verwenden!



Da kommt Dir das Deutsche ja insgesamt sehr entgegen. 
Gut gehen wir systematisch vor: Ich halte den Indikativ für den "Normalzustand". Setzte ich Konjunktiv, muss es dafür irgendeinen Grund geben. Was ist hier eigentlich der Grund für den Konjunktiv aus deiner Sicht? Eine vermeintliche indirekte Rede nach 'denken'?
Vielleicht kommen wir so ja der Sache näher.


----------



## Robocop

Ich erkenne folgende Gesprächssituation: Person A äussert sich _in direkter Rede_ gegenüber Person B über eine dritte Person C. Anders gesagt, wir sind Zuhörer des Gesprächs zwischen A und B.

Direkte Rede von Person A zur Person B: 
- "Wenn sie (Person C) es (was?) mir nicht selbst gesagt hätte, dass  sie ihn betrogen hat (habe*), hätte ich (Person A) es nicht (nie)  geglaubt." 
- "Wenn sie (Person C) es (was?) mir nicht selbst  gesagt hätte, dass  sie ihn betrogen hat (habe*), würde ich (Person A) es nicht (nie)  geglaubt haben.

* Nachtrag: *Prinzipiell* wäre im dass-Satz auch der Konjunktiv möglich. Aufgrund des vorliegenden Geständnisses von Person C besteht aber kein Zweifel am Sachverhalt, und folglich wäre der Konjunktiv fehl am Platz.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hallo, Derselbe & Robocop:

Es ist zwar richtig, bei der Beantwortung der ursprünglichen Frage von TunS solche Faktoren wie Plausibilität, Intention, Register/Stil usw. zu berücksichtigen.

Ohne diesen Thread entführen zu wollen, möchte ich jedoch gerne von Euch eine Antwort auf die _*generelle*_ Frage hören, ob folgende Aussagen grammatikalisch "richtige" bzw. "mögliche" deutsche Sätze sind:

1. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß X geschieht.
2. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß X geschähe*.

("geschähe" setze ich gleich bzw. ist beliebig austauschbar mit "geschehen würde", nicht jedoch mit "geschehe" = Konj. I = indirekte Rede.)

Im Übrigen weise ich darauf hin, daß "1" und "2" beide nur mit "I wouldn't have thought that X would have happened" ins Englische zu übertragen wären (Ausnahme: Aussagen über allgemeingültige Regeln, immerwiederkehrende Vorgänge usw., nicht jedoch über konkrete Geschehnisse.)

N.B.: Wenn Ihr Probleme habt mit dem Verb "geschehen", dann setzt ruhig einen Anderen ein, z.B. "sterben" oder "betrügen".

Gruß


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> 1. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass X geschieht.
> 2. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass X geschähe.
> 3. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass X geschehen würde.



1 ist fraglos richtig. 
2 ist unser Streitpunkt. Ich halte es für falsch. 
Satz 3 ist wieder fraglos richtig und vielleicht sogar die beste Variante.

Jetzt wirst du einwenden, dass 2 und 3 beliebig austauschbar sind und es deshalb nicht sein könne, dass das eine richtig und das andere falsch ist. Das ist aber nicht so. Zwar hast du Recht, dass 'geschehen würde' oft als Ersatzform für 'geschähe' verwendet wird, der Umkehrschluss ist aber nicht zulässig. Die Form 'geschene würde' hat über ihre Funktion als Ersatz für 'geschähe' auch eine eigenständige Funktion. Wir sehen das zum Beispiel in Sätzen wie 
_"Zu dieser Zeit sah er seine Schäfchen schon im Trockenen. Er *würde *sich noch *wundern*." _
oder 
_ "Keiner rechnete damit, was am folgenden Tag *geschehen würde*."_


In diesen Sätzen wird die Form "geschehen würde" als 'backshift' zu 'geschehen wird' - also in einer indikativischen Funktion, obwohl morphologisch ein Konjunktiv - gebraucht. Der Satz heißt in der Gegenwart:
_ Keiner rechnet damit, was Morgen *geschehen wird*._
In die Vergangenheit verschoben, ändert sich die Perspektive und es wird daraus:
_Keiner rechnete damit, was am folgenden Tag *geschehen würde*._ (Eigentlich würde man hier 'geschehen wurde' erwarten, diese Form gibt es aber nicht.)
Hier kann man nicht *geschähe *verwenden.

Wir sehen also, die Formen 'geschehen würde' und 'geschähe' sind nur in eine Richtung beliebig austauschbar:
geschähe -> geschehen würde geht immer!
geschehen würde -> geschähe  geht nicht immer!


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Derselbe:

Eine brillante Analyse. Deine *Logik* ist einwandfrei. Ich bin jedoch immer noch nicht ganz überzeugt, daß Du inhaltlich recht hastm, was die NICHT-Austauschbarkeit von "geschehen" und "geschähe" anbelangt.

Darf ich Dich bitten, das Gleiche nochmal mit ein paar anderen Verben (anstatt "geschehen") zu machen? Und zwar mit "haben" und "sein"?

Gruß


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Korrektur: Nicht-Austauschbarkeit von "geschehen würde" und "geschähe".


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> Hi, Derselbe:
> 
> Eine brillante Analyse. Deine *Logik* ist einwandfrei. Ich bin jedoch immer noch nicht ganz überzeugt, daß Du inhaltlich recht hastm, was die NICHT-Austauschbarkeit von "geschehen würde" und "geschähe" anbelangt.
> 
> Darf ich Dich bitten, das Gleiche nochmal mit ein paar anderen Verben (anstatt "geschehen") zu machen? Und zwar mit "haben" und "sein"?
> 
> Gruß



1.
An diesem Tag sah er sie zum letzen Mal. Er würde dieses Gefühl nie wieder haben. 
An diesem Tag sah er sie zum letzen Mal. Er hätte dieses Gefühl nie  wieder.

2.
Und es wurde ihm klar, dass er diese Schmerzen von da an jeden Tag haben würde.
Und es wurde ihm klar, dass er diese Schmerzen von da an jeden Tag hätte.

3. 
Als er da so am Straßenrand lag, hätte niemand es für möglich gehalten, dass er bereits ein Jahr später eine Familie und ein Haus mit Garten haben würde.
Als er da so am Straßenrand lag, hätte niemand es für möglich gehalten,  dass er bereits ein Jahr später eine Familie und ein Haus mit Garten  hätte.

4.
Er ahnte ja nicht, dass dieses unbekannte Mädchen wenig später seine Freundin sein würde.
Er ahnte ja nicht, dass dieses unbekannte Mädchen wenig später seine  Freundin wäre.


Ich glaube, der Gedanke ist klar geworden (an dieser Stelle bitte ein Smiley vorstellen! Wegen der vielen Grafiken oben, kann ich keins mehr einfügen)


----------



## Derselbe

Und analog dazu:

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie mich am folgenden Tag betrügen würde.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie mich am folgenden Tag betröge.

Zur Erklärung:
Eigentlich sind das alles Indikativformen. Dass wir hier einen morphologischen Konjunktiv (würde) benutzen können/dürfen, um eine Indikativfunktion auszudrücken ist eine Anomalie im Deutschen, die daran liegt, dass wir keine Vergangenheit des Futurs bilden können, also nicht sagen können "betrügen wurde". 

Im Beispiel:
An diesem Tag sah er sie zum letzten Mal. Er *würde *dieses Gefühl nie  wieder *haben*.
Ist der Ausgangssatz:
Heute sieht er sie zum letzten Mal. Er *wird *dieses Gefühl nie wieder *haben*.

Die Perspektive ändert sich nun in die Vergangenheit, weshalb das 'wird haben' eigentlich zu 'wurde haben' werden müsste. Da es die Form aber nicht gibt, wird sie durch 'würde haben' ersetzt.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hallo, Derselbe:

Danke für Deine Mühen! Ich bin nun überzeugt, daß Du (doch) recht hast. Ich fürchte aber, daß ich lange gebrauchen werde, bevor ich das in meiner gespr. Sprache umgesetzt habe! Bei "sein würde" und "haben würde" war es intuitiv richtig - nun muß ich konsequent auch bei anderen Verben sein.

Eine weitere Frage aber. Wie würdest Du folgende zwei Sätze ins Deutsche übersetzen:

"I would never have thought that he would eat that."
(= in der verg. Perspektive, z.B. gestern: "I don't think that he would eat that.")
"I would never have thought that he would have eaten that."*
(= in der verg. Perspektive, z.B. gestern: "I don't think that he would have eaten that."*)

I dare say that most native speakers of English _*wouldn't *_object to the asterisked (*) statements - but now that I've written them down, I suspect that they are meaningless - or, rather, that - though each individual clause is okay - together, they form a "situation" which collapses to one described by the _*non*_-asterisked sentences.

I believe that, in German, too, it must likewise be possible to generate sentences consisting of grammatically correct individual clauses in differing tenses/modes, which - together - represent "thoughts" or "situations" which collapse in this same way.

"Ich hoffe, daß er es getan habe wird / getan hat."
"Sie sagt, daß er es getan haben werde / getan habe."

Of course, here, you can argue that "haben wird/werde" are just the "polite" past/present forms ("Wer hat die Briefe gebracht?" "Es wird wohl der Briefträger gewesen sein.") simply resembling the future, so:

"Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß er getan haben würde () / tun würde / tut."

Oh, well, I confess that I'm guilty of a long digression.

Best,


----------



## Derselbe

HON_Redakteur said:


> Hallo, Derselbe:
> 
> Danke für Deine Mühen!


Jederzeit herzlich gerne!





> Eine weitere Frage aber. Wie würdest Du folgende zwei Sätze ins Deutsche übersetzen:
> 
> "I would never have thought that he would eat that."
> (= in der verg. Perspektive, z.B. gestern: "I don't think that he would eat that.")
> "I would never have thought that he would have eaten that."*
> (= in der verg. Perspektive, z.B. gestern: "I don't think that he would have eaten that."*)


Hier muss ich zunächst nachfragen, was genau gemeint ist. Ich verstehe nicht genau, wieso hier _would_ verwendet wird. Es scheint mir so, als fehle eine Bedingung. Ich würde das _would_ verstehen, wenn der Satz lauten würde:
_I don't think that he would eat that even if he didn't have to pay for it. (Irrealis)_
Aber ich verstehe nicht, was der Unterschied zwischen
_I don't think that he would eat that. (Ist das auch ein Irrealis?)_
und 
_I don't think that he will eat that. _
ist.

Wenn Du mir hier noch genau die Situationen beschreiben könntest, in denen die Sätze fallen, und die Implikationen, die damit verbunden sind, ist es einfacher.


> I believe that, in German, too, it must likewise be possible to generate sentences consisting of grammatically correct individual clauses in differing tenses/modes, which - together - represent "thoughts" or "situations" which collapse in this same way.


Ich schätze, wenn du die obigen Sätze genauer erklärst, wird mir auch klar, was du hiermit genau meinst 


> "Ich hoffe, daß er es getan habe wird / getan hat."
> "Sie sagt, daß er es getan haben werde / getan habe."


Hier sehe ich allerdings schon einen Bedeutungsunterschied:

_Ich hoffe, dass er es bis nächste Woche getan haben wird. (Futur II)_
_Ich hoffe, dass er es schon letzte Woche getan hat. (Perfekt)_

Das zeitlich bedeutungslose _Spekulations-werden (es wird wohl geregnet haben, es wird wohl der Postbost gewesen sein)_ beißt sich ein wenig mit der Bedeutung von "hoffen", so dass diese Deutung bei den oben genannten Sätzen eigentlich ausscheidet. Die Bedeutung dieser Konstruktion ist ja eigentlich "Ich nehme an/vermute, dass es der Postbote war". 





> Oh, well, I confess that I'm guilty of a long digression.


Ja! Und ich bedanke mich recht herzlich dafür! Solche Diskussionen gibt es leider viel zu selten. Ich freue mich schon auf deine Erläuterungen zu den would-Sätzen.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Derselbe:

Using the "quote" function has its drawbacks, so I'll either cut and paste your statements/questions and then respond to them - or just directly respond.

Utterance: "I would never have thought that he would eat that."

Context: You are watching your son eat a piece of raw liver.

Justification for modes/tenses: If you had ever, in the past, entertained the question "Would my son eat raw liver?", you would have answered: "No, he wouldn't!" The "would" is thus mandatory for both clauses (under these circumstances.)

_"I don't think that he would eat that." (Ist das auch ein Irrealis?)_

No. The main clause is in the Indicative, and the subordinate clause is a conditional (e.g., "...that he would eat that, unless he was starving.")

_"I don't think that he will eat that."_

No difference in meaning. I have no formal training in English grammar rules, so I can't enunciate the rule, but I'd say that, in colloquial English, it is possible to convert a Subjunctive subordinate clause into an Indicative subordinate clause without _*real*_ change in meaning. (You could even add on a conditional clause like "...unless"!) Rather, the meaning simply becomes a little less hypothetical.

Regarding your so-called "Spekulations-werden": Perhaps I only muddied the water by introducing that. (And, by the way: I'd say it's similar to the "Spekulations-modal verbs" in phrases like "Das dürfte der Postbote gewesen sein.")

Zum Schluß nochmals 'ne Frage:

"Ich habe nicht geglaubt, daß es [so] schön sein würde!"
"Ich habe nicht behauptet, daß es schön wäre... [ohne Einladung vorbeizuschauen o.ä.]."

Jetzt verstehst Du vielleicht, was ich mit "Chinesischer Raum" gemeint habe. 1) Strukturell sind die zwei Sätze nahezu identisch. 2) An sich verlangen die Verben nicht nach bestimmten Modi. Jedoch 3) wäre es falsch, die Partikel "sein würde" und "wäre" zu tauschen.

In anderen Worten: Man erkennt an der Satzstruktur und an den Verben nicht, welcher Modus richtig wäre, sondern man muß den Sinn erfassen bzw. den Kontext berücksichtigen, um den jew. richtigen Satz zu formulieren.

Das ist für mich eine Erkenntnis!

Gruß


----------



## Derselbe

I'll stick with the quote-function, if you don't mind 



HON_Redakteur said:


> Utterance: "I would never have thought that he would eat that."
> 
> Context: You are watching your son eat a piece of raw liver.


I see. One more question: What is the difference between:
I don't think he would eat that.
I don't think he would have eaten that.

At least the second one is IRR, right?


> Zum Schluß nochmals 'ne Frage:
> 
> "Ich habe nicht geglaubt, daß es [so] schön sein würde!"
> "Ich habe nicht behauptet, daß es schön wäre... [ohne Einladung vorbeizuschauen o.ä.]."


Ich weiß nicht, ob das Beispiel so glücklich ist. Der erste Satz wirkt etwas unnatürlich, da wir hier "hätte geglaubt" sagen würden, sobald sich die Vermutung als falsch herausgestellt hat. Besser wäre es vielleicht, wenn wir in die dritte Person wechseln.

1. Er hat nicht geglaubt, dass es im Park schön ist/sein würde/(sei).
2. Er hat nicht behauptet, dass es im Park schön sei.
3. Er hat nicht behauptet, dass es im Park schön wäre.

(Vorweg: was jetzt kommt ist höchst theoretisch und idealisiert und wird so sicher nciht von der Mehrheit der deutschen Muttersprachler durchgehalten)
Betrachten wir zunächst Satz 2 und 3. Sie unterscheiden sich durch den Konjunktiv. Satz 2 verwendet Konjunktiv I, Satz 3 Konjunktiv II. Der Konjunktiv I in Satz 2 erklärt sich durch die indirekte Rede - einen Zeitenwechsel in die Vergangenheit brauchen wir bei der indirekten Rede übrigens nicht. Die Verbform in Satz der indirekten Rede ist, anders als im Englischen, unabhängig von der Zeit des Hauptsatzes:
Vergleiche:
He says he is in the park. -> He said he was in the park. (backshift)
Er sagt, er sei im Park. -> Er sagte, er sei im Park. (kein backshift)

So erklärt sich also der Konjuntiv I in Satz 2. Der Konjunktiv II in Satz 3 erklärt sich als Irrealis-Marker. Ihm folgt die Implikation, dass es im Park eben nicht schön ist. Ein möglicher Gesprächsablauf wäre:
A: Hey, wir waren in dem Park, den du gesagt hast, und da war's furchtbar!
B: Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es dort schön wäre!

Wenden wir uns der Frage zu, wieso in Satz 1 kein Konjunktiv steht (abgesehen von dem oben erklärten Pseudo-Konjunktiv):

Ich würde momentan sagen, dass es daran liegt, dass es sich nicht um eine indirekte Rede handelt. Die indirekte Rede wird verwendet, um sich von fremden oder vergangenen Gedanken oder Äußerungen zu distanzieren. Der Sprecher bezieht bei der indirekten Rede keine eigene Stellung zum Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussage. 
Bsp: "_Er sagte, er sei im Park_" Implikation. _Ich weiß nicht, ob das stimmt oder nicht._
Jetzt ist die Frage, ob man das für das Verb glauben wirklich in allen Situationen behaupten kann. Stellen wir folgende zwei Beispiele gegenüber:
_Er glaubt, die Prüfung sei gut gelaufen._ Implikation: _Ich weiß es nicht_ -> indirekte Rede.
Aber:
_Er glaubt mir nicht, dass der Zug um 3 Uhr abfährt_. Implikation:_ Ich weiß ganz sicher, dass der Zug um 3 Uhr abfährt, nur der begreift es einfach nicht._ -> indirekte Rede wäre hier fehl am Platz.

Das zeigt, dass es nicht nur auf das einleitende Verb ankommt, ob wir es mit einer indirekten Rede zu tun haben, sondern auch darauf, ob der Sprecher sich wirklich inhaltlich von der Aussage distanzieren will. Man muss also einer formalen Betrachtungsweise eine materielle hinzufügen.

Das führt uns zum Satz: "Ich hätte nie geglaubt,..." 
Durch diese Konstruktion im Hauptsatz ist eine ganz starke Aussage des Sprechers über den Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussage verbunden. Es ist geradezu das Gegenteil einer innerlichen und inhaltlichen Distanzierung von der Aussage. Deshalb liegen die Voraussetzungen einer indirekten Rede nicht mehr vor und es ist Indikativ zu verwenden. Obwohl das Verb "glauben" eine indirekte Rede einleiten *kann*, *muss* es das nicht zwingend in jeder Situation. (Ich glaube auch das unterscheidet die deutsche indirekte Rede von der reported speech im Englischen).

Bei "Ich habe nicht geglaubt" kann man sich noch Situationen vorstellen, in denen das als indirekte Rede aufzufassen ist; deshalb auch oben im Klammern (sei). Aber bei "Ich hätte nicht geglaubt" ist die Implikation des Hauptsatzes so dominant, dass eine folgende Distanzierung durch eine indirekte Rede vollkommen widersprüchlich scheint.
In etwa so wie:
Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass der Kuchen lecker sei. 



> In anderen Worten: Man erkennt an der Satzstruktur und an den Verben nicht, welcher Modus richtig wäre, sondern man muß den Sinn erfassen bzw. den Kontext berücksichtigen, um den jew. richtigen Satz zu formulieren.


 
Richtig, es kommt darauf an, herauszufinden, ob es sich wirklich um eine indirekte Rede handelt, oder nur um ein Verb, das zwar formal gesehen indirekte Reden einleiten kann, aber in der konkreten Situation nicht so verwendet wird.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Derselbe said:


> One more question: What is the difference between:
> 
> I don't think he would eat that.
> I don't think he would have eaten that.
> [HON_Redakteur: Depending upon actual meaning/tense, I suggest instead: I don't think he _*will*_ eat that. / I _*didn't think*_ he would eat that. / I _*wouldn't have thought*_ that he would eat that.]


 
Hi, Derselbe:

I assert that both of your sentences are grammatically incorrect. (And I repeat my previous assertion / realization that many sentences can be _*grammatically*_ correct while still being nonsensical or so very unusual that most native speakers would reject them as "sounding wrong.")



Derselbe said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das Beispiel so glücklich ist. Der erste Satz wirkt etwas unnatürlich, da wir hier "hätte geglaubt" sagen würden, sobald sich die Vermutung als falsch herausgestellt hat. Besser wäre es vielleicht, wenn wir in die dritte Person wechseln.


 
Again, I assert that it is grammatically correct to say "Ich habe geglaubt, daß..." I mean: There is a Perfect of "glauben," right? And what if I don't mean the Subjunctive?! What if I really want to say "Yesterday, at precisely 3:45 p.m., I really did think..." Of - meinetwegen - choose the Imperfect "Ich dachte,...".

However, I re-iterate that you have all convinced me that many sentences could be grammatically possible, yet _*so*_ unusual... etc.



Derselbe said:


> Richtig, es kommt darauf an, herauszufinden, ob es sich wirklich um eine indirekte Rede handelt, oder nur um ein Verb, das zwar formal gesehen indirekte Reden einleiten kann, aber in der konkreten Situation nicht so verwendet wird.


 
My questions didn't actually concern "reported speech" (which, in English, is not as "marked" as in German). I think that it should be possible to discuss this issue without confusing it further by adding the topic of "reported speech."

Best,


----------

